# OMG Isis is a farting champion!!



## CheyMUA (Jul 29, 2012)

Isis keeps farting...its awful...suffocating and horrific!! LOL!!
Is it her food or do pups just fart alot :? Transitioning her onto Ziwipeak from some lower grade food - will this help?
I'm dying in a cloud of puppy fart!


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

I had to give my lab plain yogurt cause his gas was killing me lol!! Hopefully better food will help!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## CheyMUA (Jul 29, 2012)

Missygal said:


> I had to give my lab plain yogurt cause his gas was killing me lol!! Hopefully better food will help!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


OMG I am tooo!!! Might have to look into plain yogurt I cant take it!! Ha ha!!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Not normal, possibly due to the change in diet. Bambi has horrible farts if she eats bread (I don't give it to her, she is always finding it on walks) it is unbelievable that something so nasty can come out of something so small and cute.


----------



## CheyMUA (Jul 29, 2012)

Wicked Pixie said:


> Not normal, possibly due to the change in diet. Bambi has horrible farts if she eats bread (I don't give it to her, she is always finding it on walks) it is unbelievable that something so nasty can come out of something so small and cute.


Well the food I've given them is upsetting Zeus' tummy and I gave them some Lily's Kitchen wet food this afternoon and it has potato in it which she may have an intolerance to as I'm sure she farts more when she's had the lilys kitchen...I've ordered some ZP and hoping that helps her be less gassy LOL!! may have to give her some yogurt if it doesn't arrgh!! and ha ha ha !! I look at her in astonishment sometimes!! lol!!


----------



## Jennin24 (Jun 10, 2012)

Lol, your post made me laugh. Uh hum, sorry, farts are not a laughing matter (tee hee). I feed my babies ZiwiPeak and Stella and Chewy's Duck Duck Goose frozen prepared raw. I haven't been assaulted by a single fart. Not sure though if it has to completely do with diet or if that is just how they are.


----------



## CheyMUA (Jul 29, 2012)

Jennin24 said:


> Lol, your post made me laugh. Uh hum, sorry, farts are not a laughing matter (tee hee). I feed my babies ZiwiPeak and Stella and Chewy's Duck Duck Goose frozen prepared raw. I haven't been assaulted by a single fart. Not sure though if it has to completely do with diet or if that is just how they are.


Ha ha ha!! I'm laying a LOT of hope with ZP I just don't feel confident giving them any other foods...they are my babies and I need fart-less babies for my own health ha ha!! I'm sure it has alot to do with food tbh farting is a product of digestion..x


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

A low grade food can definitely cause gas... often the byproduct of a carnivore's body trying to break down, well, anything other than meat LOL. Switching to ZP should do the trick; but it might take a lil adjustment period before the, ahem, fog clears...  Good luck!! Until then, stock up on clothespins hehe.


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

When Chloe was on the gross canned food from the breeder her farts could literally clear a room, they were horrid! Now she's on ZP and she barely farts at all and if she does they're gone in a second unlike previously where they would hang around in the room for half an hour and feel like they stuck to your clothes YUK!!!


----------

